# engine oil on jetta tdi



## smiegle1 (Mar 22, 2008)

hello all,
i have a jetta tdi 2006, 1.9l, 4 cylinder engine
what is the max miles that i can get me car to run between oil changes, i did my last oil change at 35000 now i have 40000.
i hear some 5000 and others 10,000 which is it and im running on VW DEALERSHIP oil which is the right one


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: engine oil on jetta tdi (smiegle1)*

10,000 miles
16,000 kms
Certain severe conditions may warrant shortening the interval, what are your conditions like?


----------



## smiegle1 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: engine oil on jetta tdi (franz131)*

well i live in miami, its hot humid but warm enough for good diesek driving i think,


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: engine oil on jetta tdi (smiegle1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smiegle1* »_im running on VW DEALERSHIP oil which is the right one 

The correct oil has the VW 505.01 rating on it. Note: VW 505.00 is a different rating used for older diesel engines; VW 505.01 rated oils should have the VW 505.00 rating, but the other way around is not necessarily true.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: engine oil on jetta tdi (smiegle1)*

The intervals are in the maintenance schedule in the owners manual. For TDIs.
1rst at 5000 Miles.
2nd at 10000 Miles.
Every 10000 miles after that.
Make sure the oil has actual VW spec 505.01 aproval. Dealershave been known to put the wrong oil in these cars.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: engine oil on jetta tdi (stratclub)*

oil isn't that expensive...I would never wait 10K miles before an oil change. Do it every 5K miles if you love your car


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: engine oil on jetta tdi (Ted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted* »_oil isn't that expensive...I would never wait 10K miles before an oil change. Do it every 5K miles if you love your car 

Loving your car has absolutely nothing to do with changing your oil before the manufacturer's recommendation, all it does is lighten your wallet.


----------

